# Stem plant confusion



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Please help me ID this stem plant. I've had lots of conflicting advice. So far I've had three suggestions - Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan', Mayaca sellowiana or Mayaca fluviatilis.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

my gess Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

It definitely looks to be Mayaca fluviatilis. Notice the pale stem. Also, M. fluviatilis leaves are semi-translucent and have pointy tips. Mayaca sellowiana is basically a gigantic Mayaca fluviatilis.

Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' stems are bright green. The leaf tips are round:










Carlos


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I agree that it is Mayaca fluviatilis


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mayaca fluviatilis it is then. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree that it's _Mayaca fluviatilis_.


----------

